# RAM pour iBook G4



## Ali Baba (31 Octobre 2003)

Vu le prix de la RAM sur l'AppleStore, où peut-on se procurer de la RAM (barette 512Mo) pour l'iBook G4 ? Je connais MacWay, mais à part eux, il y a qui ? Je veux être sûr que ça fonctionnera sur l'iBook sans problème.


----------



## Sebang (31 Octobre 2003)

Je me suis posé la question aussi et j'en ai vu chez Valcenter.ch pour 110 euros sans compter les frais de ports.

Une autre proposition ?


----------



## Ali Baba (31 Octobre 2003)

HT ou TTC ? et vu que c'est en Suisse, y'a pas des droits de douane ou autres taxes à payer en sus ?

Pour info, sur MacWay, la barette de 512Mo pour iBook G4 semble être celle-ci, à 142,32  TTC : 
Memoire 512mo Ibook 500/600 /g4 Ti 400/500/550 Pour Les 2 Slots 

Une fois qu'on a rajouté les frais de port (15  TTC), ça fait pas beaucoup moins cher qu'Apple...


----------



## Ali Baba (31 Octobre 2003)

Ah ben ce site-là ne livre qu'en Suisse de toute façon : "Pour des raisons pratiques, ValCenter.ch livre ses produits en Suisse uniquement" (http://www.valcenter.ch/shipping.php). Donc ça ne m'avance pas beaucoup...


----------



## Sebang (31 Octobre 2003)

Et bien à moi non plus alors... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, aux USA, y'a Memoryx.com, mais c'est les states... Ah les States, leurs cowboys, leur président, leur patriotisme... Leus frais de douane aussi...


----------



## macinside (31 Octobre 2003)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Et bien à moi non plus alors...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la douane c'est en europe qu'ils t'attendent


----------



## bartsimp (1 Novembre 2003)

là par exemple : http://www.monsieur-prix.com/listing/gen/J000022621.html


----------



## phil31 (2 Novembre 2003)

Essaie ce site.
european 
Il y a des magasins sur Toulouse. Ils font uniquement du PC mais j'ai cru lire que la mémoire était compatible.
Un collègue a déjà acheté de la ram pour son Mac dans cette boîte et no problème.
En revanche je ne connais pas les frais de port.


----------



## phil31 (2 Novembre 2003)

oupps, trop vite,
Petite précision qui vaut son pesant de cacahuètes : 
j'ai vu la barette de 512 mo à 110 euros hors frais de port
Barette de la marque Kingston


----------



## tendai (2 Novembre 2003)

www.crucial .com me semble tout indiqué.


----------



## azerty (2 Novembre 2003)

zzzsteevezzz avait indiqué (je me souviens plus où dans ces forums, il y a qq semaines) un site intéressant en Angleterre, bon prix et en plus échange ou remboursement  si la barette ne fonctionne pas...

 s'il passe par ici...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> zzzsteevezzz avait indiqué (je me souviens plus où dans ces forums, il y a qq semaines) un site intéressant en Angleterre, bon prix et en plus échange ou remboursement  si la barette ne fonctionne pas...
> 
> s'il passe par ici...








Le site que je conseille pour la ram, vient juste d'être donné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C 'est Crucial 

Choisissez la france dans country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les prix s'afficheront en euros. Si vous êtes pas sûr de la ram qu'il faut, passez par memory upgrade et choisissez le modèle.
La ram a un très bon rapport qualité/prix, et est remboursée à 100% en cas de pbm... C'est donc du tout bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour la livraison, c 4/5 jours max une fois la commande passée.

Voilà @++


----------



## azerty (2 Novembre 2003)

woooof...aussi rapide que ton avatar..!


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)




----------



## Ali Baba (2 Novembre 2003)

Merci du conseil. Crucial a en effet l'air pas mal. Un bémol toutefois, ils ont pas remis leur site à jour, y'a pas encore les ibooks G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Va falloir se renseigner sur le modèle exact. C'est le même que pour l'iBook 900 je crois (si je me fie au titre de la page de MacWay)... 

Edit : ah non, chez MacWay ce serait plutot l'ibook 600... va falloir aller lire les specs sur Apple.com pour être sûr.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

la ram qui faut pour l'ibook g4 c'est de la ddr pc2100






Ils vont mettre à jour ;-)


----------



## Ali Baba (2 Novembre 2003)

ok alors c'est la meme que pour le PB12" rev. A. Et ça fait la barette de 512Mo à 123.36 euros TTC, plus frais de port. 

Sur rueducommerce, la barette équivalente (mais pas garantie compatible Mac) est à 111.50  TTC et frais de port offerts. Y a t il des risques à commander là ?


----------



## Ali Baba (2 Novembre 2003)

et sur european.fr, elle est à 105 euros plus frais de port.


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (2 Novembre 2003)

Pour les risques, j'ai ht sur rue du commerce, une barette de 512 sdram pc 133 à 55 en promo pour mon serveur pc. Résultat: 256 mo de reconnu ??? et n'ai même pas reconnu par un emac....

En fait, pour gagner 20, tu n'est pas sûr que c compatible, et si ça marche pas, ils vont mettre 1 mois pour te rembourser et les frais de retour sont à ta charge....

C toi qui vois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@++


----------



## semac (3 Novembre 2003)

Attention !! 
Vrai que la RAM Apple est chère mais les prix s'entendent montés sur la machine à la commande chose pas aussi simple que sur un G4 ou G5 à faire ! 
Donc pensez-y avant d'acheter la RAM ailleurs.
Sauf si bien sur votre Ibook est déjà acheté.


----------

